# Car insurance for 18 yr old



## BraveInca (22 Feb 2006)

My son's about to turn 18 and I want to teach him to drive. Seems it will cost me about 2K to put him down as named driver on my policy.  What do people do nowadays? Any tips for getting the cost down? Best companies for this category of driver? 

Thanks


----------



## mayoman2 (22 Feb 2006)

Hi,

Wow thats alot. Get him first to get his full licience, a little incentive for him and it probably be cheaper then. I know when I started I was under my mothers policy for a year and when I went out on my own it was 1000 punts about 5 years ago or so and that was comprehensive with FBD and the one year under my mother they gave me that one year under my own name which was sound of them. I am still with FBD and find them the cheapest!


----------



## Lorz (22 Feb 2006)

Quinn Direct and Hibernian are great for young drivers.  As advised get him to apply for his driving test ASAP.  Hibernian have a certain package where they get your son to do a test for them and providing he meets other certain criteria ie size engine, etc. they offer something like a 25% discount.

H2H


----------



## Ravima (22 Feb 2006)

you must have a large cc car. Does your spouse have a smaller one, that you migth put him on first? As well as the two companies mentioned by Lorz, you could also try FBD.


----------



## BraveInca (23 Feb 2006)

Thanks for the replies. 

If I need to get him to get his full license before he gets insured, then that means I can't teach him myself? Have to send him to driving school?


----------



## RS2K (23 Feb 2006)

Get him insured as a named driver on a max. 1 litre car to minimise the cost.


----------



## Lorz (23 Feb 2006)

BraveInca - you're son doesn't HAVE to get his full license but it will certainly make the premium cheaper.


----------



## Mez (24 Feb 2006)

I'd advise you to try AXA Tracksure http://www.axa.ie/car/traksure.html or Britton Insurance [broken link removed] who are pretty cheap. 

The Hibernian scheme referred to earlier is called "Ignition" and involves going on a one day training course but I think you need to have a full licence first.

Cheapest way out is to get his full licence first for two reasons;

1) Safety. Don't know the stats, but he'll be less likely to be involved in an accident with proper training.

2) Cost. The dogs on the street know it's cheaper to insure with a full licence.


----------

